
Ask HN: Can Git be used for something other than files? - kevando
I want to create (commit) an offline social network of my 5 close friends, but I also want the ability to push my network (repo) to a centralized spot that my 5 friends also have access to and can see our updated interactions.
======
herbst
Sure. Now you just need to develop a structure/software on top of it.

~~~
kevando
Do you know of any examples of other people that have done this?

~~~
herbst
Not a social Network, but there are Git based Wikis which should have a
similar architecture.

